# Bullet Proof Commuter Tire?



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Got a question for all you winter communters- I have the Armidillos 700/23 and I love them, no flats in over 6 months! The only problem is the 700/23s are very slick in the rain and I live in Seattle. I ride a cross bike for the winter commute, so do any of you roll the Armadillo 700/32 with the nobbies and how are they on wet pavement/ leaves? At $50 a pop, I wanted to get some feed-back first. 

I would like to stay with the Armadillos, but are there other tires that are equally bullet-proof, but with more grip? Like the Gatorskins? I know this post has popped up a few times, but hey this is important right? Thanks much-

MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Panaracer T-Servs have worked well for me. Cheaper too.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

duplicate - deleted

pls. see below


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a ultra gatorskin 28c on the back of my steel training bike. I was surprised at relative the lack of tread pattern, but not put off. It has these little low-profile dimple triangular-shaped areas but no real rain grooves.

It's a nice supple tire for a heavy duty product don't get me wrong, and I plan to put a matching tire on the front.
On the ulra gatorskin the centerline is almost completely slick (presumably for low rolling resistance) i don't know that I'd use it for winter commutes -- I think it's designed as a fast, "bullet-proof" training tire.

I have used on a wet road, getting in a training ride at night without noticeable slippage, but I was riding pretty conservatively.

https://northtownebikes.com/images/library/site/conti_ult-gatorskin-cut_06_p.jpg





MTT said:


> Got a question for all you winter communters- I have the Armidillos 700/23 and I love them, no flats in over 6 months! The only problem is the 700/23s are very slick in the rain and I live in Seattle. I ride a cross bike for the winter commute, so do any of you roll the Armadillo 700/32 with the nobbies and how are they on wet pavement/ leaves? At $50 a pop, I wanted to get some feed-back first.
> 
> I would like to stay with the Armadillos, but are there other tires that are equally bullet-proof, but with more grip? Like the Gatorskins? I know this post has popped up a few times, but hey this is important right? Thanks much-
> 
> MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks, I guess I should mention that we don't get much ice or snow here, mostly rain with the occasional frost........MTT


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

I am up in Vancouver. I am using the Ultra Gatorskin as my commuter tire. It's been great for flat resistance up till today. Flatted in the rain on the way to work. I suspect the wetness helped the glass shard penetrate the tire.

In terms of grip they seem ok in the rain. I am worried about wet leaves and other debris on the road. They definitely slip on wet metal, but just about everything does.

I am currently considering the Schwalbe Marathon Plus for puncture resistance and enhanced grip.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I've had great luck with Conti Grand Prix 4-seasons. They have the same protection as the gatorskins, but have a kevlar bead and slightly different tread and are lighter. Over almost a year I have only had one flat and I think it was due to a bad tube.


----------



## GXCross (Oct 7, 2005)

I've commuted with Schwalbe Marathon Plus 700x32's for a while.. those things are not light, but they are as close to bulletproof as you can get. I've also use Michelin Kryllion Carbon 700x25's - they aren't quite as bulletproof, but I have yet to get a flat on them. I commute through some glass ridden trails to work every day, and both have been great.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

MTT said:


> Got a question for all you winter communters- I have the Armidillos 700/23 and I love them, no flats in over 6 months! The only problem is the 700/23s are very slick in the rain and I live in Seattle. I ride a cross bike for the winter commute, so do any of you roll the Armadillo 700/32 with the nobbies and how are they on wet pavement/ leaves? At $50 a pop, I wanted to get some feed-back first.
> 
> I would like to stay with the Armadillos, but are there other tires that are equally bullet-proof, but with more grip? Like the Gatorskins? I know this post has popped up a few times, but hey this is important right? Thanks much-
> 
> MTT :thumbsup:


No tire is going to be good on leaves (or mud, or sand). The tire might stick like glue to the leaves, but the leaves break contact with road and you go down. Also, slick tires should make no difference on wet surfaces, at least according to what I've read on several web sites (Sheldon Brown was one, probably)- bike tires are just too narrow to hydroplane at any speed a bike can achieve, which is the only reason for a tread on a road tire.

If you want a softer tire, maybe you could try a non-puncture resistant tire with a liner.


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

*I use..*

Bontrager Race Lite Hard case 25s. 700+ miles commuting thru the glass-filled streets of DC and no flats so far...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You want good traction and puncture resistance?*

Nokian studded tires will grip on any surface short of steel plates and are so thick I have yet to have a flat. 

Not the easiest things to pedal (just thing how strong you will be in the spring) and expensive but the cost per mile is very, very low.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

MB1- studded with what? Seems to me the tires designed for commuting/ touring all are pretty good for resisting flats, but the rubber compound in contact with the road surface of the tire is what makes the difference- right? I wish I could buy one of each of the tires on here and get into a lab and test them for puncture pressure and slippage on a wet surface (any web pages you guys know of that have done that?). 

Someone mentioned width, that makes sense- wider tire with small rain slits and/or nobbies, that has got to grip more. Either way we have to slow down, which sucks because my commute was down to about 25 minutes in the summer, and in the winter it goes up to about 35. 10 minutes is worth avoiding road rash for sure...............MTT


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Continental top touring tire*

CONTINENTAL TOP TOURING 2000:thumbsup: . It is available in 700x28, 700x32, 700x38. It also comes with reflective sidewalls and kevlar bead, very high tpi (I think more than 250), The only drawback is it is hard to mount when new. Great tire when road is wet and also wears very well, very good puncture protection. Also you could take the bike on a trail, unlike some road tires.
Another great tire for commuting is Avocet cross II, hard to find though and not available in less than 700x32.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Carbide studs.*

Good stuff.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.asp


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

GXCross said:


> I've commuted with Schwalbe Marathon Plus 700x32's for a while.. those things are not light, but they are as close to bulletproof as you can get.


+1 I'm also in the Seattle area and had no problems with these in the rain


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I've had a set of the Michelin Transworld City tires on a commuter bike for about half a year now, without any flats. They roll nicely, especially compared to the Kenda 'cross tires I originally had, and aren't at all harsh, but being in SoCal, I obviously can't speak (yet) as to their behavior in the rain. They also have reflective sidewalls, which have drawn some comments from motorists (and a cop or two). I don't remember the price specifically, but I do remember it was very reasonable.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Panaracer Pasela Tour Guards (TGs) -- They seem much "stickier" than Armadillos, just as tough, and are cheaper. Note that there is a Pasela version without the TG kevlar belt, so make sure you get the TGs.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

LOL

I have a pair of those in 26". You are right about the gripping ability! The only thing I haven't tried them in is ice. When they arrived last winter, the snow and ice went away and never came back. I was heartbroken. Unfortunately I probably won't be able to use them this winter as my mountain bike is now a 700c fixie. Well, I guess I could look for a 26" fixed rear wheel or dump some JB weld into one of the old rear wheels I have in the barn. Darn freewheels, nothing but trouble.

The best part is the sound they make on pavement. It's like riding with a chainsaw.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, I have about 6 tires to look into and some strong recommendations.........MTT

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*2nd vote for Pasela TG's*



PdxMark said:


> Panaracer Pasela Tour Guards (TGs) -- They seem much "stickier" than Armadillos, just as tough, and are cheaper. Note that there is a Pasela version without the TG kevlar belt, so make sure you get the TGs.


They also feel light and supple for a bigger tire. I swear by them for commuting.


----------



## 40-ish (Apr 5, 2005)

MTT said:


> Thanks guys, I have about 6 tires to look into and some strong recommendations.........MTT
> 
> :thumbsup:


I'm in the same boat as you. I'm installing the Gatorskins with slime tubes for when something does poke through. Seems like a two-step process is a good one after reading all the forum archives.


----------



## phlebas (May 21, 2004)

I'm in Vancouver, lots of winter rain too. I've been riding on Vittoria Randonneurs (700x28)for 18 months without a flat, they feel good in the wet, they have a V shaped rain tread that seems to work. I had a pair of the Michelin TransWorld Citys for a year or so before, had numerous flats with those.

FWIW, I don't ride when there's an overnight frost, I smeared myself across the road one morning going downhill from my house, not much fun (though I woke up fast). So if its below 2 Celsius, I go down to the road and feel it for frost before I head out.


----------



## Ziemas (Jan 18, 2005)

Another for the Schwalbe's.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Phlebas- I have never heard of that Vittoria tire, but I use their pro-slick for my racing road bike, so I am going to look into that. 18 months with no flat- now that is what I am looking for!! You are in Vacouver (BC or Washington state?), so you know how much it sucks changing a flat in the dark at 7am with a steady cold drizzle. And now those punk ass *****es at work have me going to meetings at 7am, so it will be a cold dark winter for me, but I am on the bike and my hatred of the Seattle bus system drives me on.............MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

Schwalbe Marathon Plus for absolute most bomb proof tires. Marathons roll a little better and are lighter and nearly as tough. You don't want knobbies for pavement riding. They are slower and actually provide less traction than slick tires even on wet days.
Studded tires (carbide steel) make light snow no more treacherous than a rain and handle ice with no problem. But they are heavy, slow and expensive. If you don't get much snow don't bother. If you do they can be a lifesaver.
Craig


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the all condition Armadillo 700x25c tires. They're wider than the mondos I had in 700x28c (in fact they BARELY squeak through my brakes).


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I run Armadillos, and went through an area of smashed beer bottles this morning, no flats. Very comforting. Sure they are slow, and heavy, but so am I!

Slicker than snot in wet mud though.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, Duplicate:mad2: :blush2:


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> I run Armadillos, and went through an area of smashed beer bottles this morning, no flats. Very comforting. Sure they are slow, and heavy, but so am I!
> 
> Slicker than snot in wet mud though.


I rode over a goathead patch and all I heard was the sound of those little bastards smashing under my tires


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

sonicsuby said:


> I rode over a goathead patch and all I heard was the sound of those little bastards smashing under my tires


 Smashing under your tires? I hit a goathead patch on my mountain bike with Armadillo Crossroads- they didn't smash, though- hundreds stuck hard to the tires. There was literally more goathead than rubber showing, but only one went through to the tube, and it was a slow leak I didn't notice until the next day. I've also hit 4 individual goat heads with the Armadillo Elites on my road bike. All have stuck, but none went through.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I heard somewhere that the 32 hole rims from Ibex were pretty good. To bad they don't offer a 36.


----------

